# o mote (PT>ES)



## Ampelfrau

¡Hola!

En un texto en portugués que habla sobre una exposición de arte, me he encontrado lo siguiente:

...   As palavras e a música da canção recebem os visitantes e dão o *mote *para o que esta exposição quer evocar...

Entiendo que se refiere a algo así como el punto de partida o tema central, pero al ver la definición de la palabra mote en portugués también he encontrado lo siguiente:
1.           Tema dado para glosar em tantas estrofes quantos são os versos de que ele se compõe, e dos quais cada um é o último de cada estrofe.

Yo no estoy muy puesta en estas composiciones... ¿alguien sabe si hay una palabra concreta para esto en español?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Vanda

mote = Estrofe cujo sentido serve de tema ao poema.2.  Frase, dito que serve de tema a obra literária.
3. Frase que expressa um objetivo que se quer alcançar ou um princípio de comportamento.


Agora fica mais fácil achar a palavra no espanhol.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dan el tema...


----------



## Carfer

Indicar el lema o mote (en el sentido de frase o tema inicial de una composición literaria). Por extensión significa tema.


----------



## Mangato

Creo que en español nos falta una palabra con la equivalencia exacta y hemos de recurrir  a la importación. En este caso _*leif motive* o *leitmotiv*_, que de las dos maneras lo he visto escrito. Algo así como la motivación que nos guía.


----------



## brasileirinho

Hola, en el RAE encontré las siguientes difiniciones para 'mote'

*mote**1**.*
 (Del prov. o  fr. _mot_, palabra, dicho).
* 1.     * m. Sobrenombre que se da a una persona por una cualidad o condición suya.
* 2.     * m. Sentencia que llevaban como empresa los antiguos caballeros en las justas y torneos.
* 3.     * m. Frase o tema inicial de un pasatiempo literario, generalmente dialogado y cortesano, que era frecuente entre damas y galanes de los siglos XVI y XVII y consistía en glosar y ampliar dicha frase, también llamada cabeza de *mote,* con donaires y requiebros a los que servía como de pie forzado.
* 4.     * m. Este pasatiempo y sus glosas.
* 5.     * m. p. us. Sentencia breve que incluye un secreto o misterio que necesita explicación.
* 6.     * m. pl.  Aleluyas o versos que por sorteo acompañan a los nombres de los participantes en el juego de los estrechos.


----------



## Mangato

Mas lembre que era uma acepção do século XVII

As palavras e a música da canção recebem os visitantes e dão o *mote *para o que esta exposição quer evocar...

Eu traduziria.

Las palabras y la música reciben a los visitantes y sirven de* introducción y guía* para lo que esta exposición quiere evocar.


----------



## Ampelfrau

Muchas gracias a todos por las sugerencias.
¡La verdad no sabía que mote en español tenía esa acepción! Aunque, precisamente, no es un uso muy frecuente de la palabra e iba a sonar raro, así que preferí no usarlo.
Me gustó lo de "leitmotiv", aunque al final decidí dejar algo más neutro.
Un saludo!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Mangato said:


> Creo que en español nos falta una palabra con la equivalencia exacta y hemos de recurrir a la importación. En este caso _*leif motive* o *leitmotiv*_, que de las dos maneras lo he visto escrito. Algo así como la motivación que nos guía.


 
*Leitmotiv* es alemán, y quiere decir "motivo guía". "Leifmotiv" debe ser un deletreado equivocado hecho por uno que conocía un poco inglés, pero no conocía el alemán.


----------



## Orxeira

Tenho dificuldades para entender e traduzir para o espanhol a expressão "dar o mote" nalguns contextos

*"*Paulinho deu o mote para Rui Costa ser campão" http://www.record.xl.pt/Modalidades/Ciclismo/interior_premium.aspx?content_id=874828
"Meireles deu o mote nos "looks" arrojados" http://www.record.xl.pt/multimedia/fotos/interior.aspx?content_id=902601
"Alvaro deu o mote para grande exibição colectiva" http://ad-ninense.blogspot.com.es/2014/09/juvenis-alvaro-deu-o-mote-para-grande.html 
“É Preciso Não Esquecer”, _*deu o mote*_ para as comemorações dos 40 anos da Revolução do 25 de Abril" http://www.radiocampanario.com/r/in...nos-da-revolucao-do-25-de-abril-c-som-e-fotos

Obrigado por me esclarecer esta questão.


----------



## Carfer

Orxeira said:


> Tenho dificuldades para entender e traduzir para o espanhol a expressão "dar o mote" nalguns contextos





> *"*Paulinho deu o mote para Rui Costa ser campeão"


Não conheço o contexto, não percebo nada de futebol. Sem mais, entendo que Paulinho terá facilitado ou de algum modo propiciado que Rui Costa fosse campeão.


> "Meireles deu o mote nos "looks" arrojados"


Quer dizer que foi o primeiro a exibir um "look" arrojado e que teve seguidores


> "Alvaro deu o mote para grande exibição colectiva"
> Significa que Álvaro foi, entre os jogadores, quem iniciou uma grande exibição da equipa.





> “É Preciso Não Esquecer”, _*deu o mote* para as comemorações dos 40 anos da Revolução do 25 de Abril" _


Quer dizer que essa peça de teatro foi o primeiro acto das comemorações e que deu o tom destas, ou seja, que essas comemorações tiveram uma especial preocupação com relembrar aos habitantes do Alandroal o que foi e o porquê da revolução.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Carfer said:


> Não conheço o contexto, não percebo nada de futebol. Sem mais, entendo que Paulinho terá facilitado ou de algum modo propiciado que Rui Costa fosse campeão.
> 
> Quer dizer que foi o primeiro a exibir um "look" arrojado e que teve seguidores
> 
> 
> Quer dizer que essa peça de teatro foi o primeiro acto das comemorações e que deu o tom destas, ou seja, que essas comemorações tiveram uma especial preocupação com relembrar aos habitantes do Alandroal o que foi e o porquê da revolução.



O Rui Costa não é um futebolista, mas um ciclista natural da Póvoa de Varzim.


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> O Rui Costa não é um futebolista, mas um ciclista natural da Póvoa de Varzim.


Acredito que sim, se o diz, porque não estou melhor informado sobre o ciclismo que sobre o futebol. Em todo o caso, seja qual for a modalidade, não condiciona nem altera o significado que propus.


----------



## pfaa09

No caso em concreto, Paulinho foi o impulsionador para que Rui Costa pudesse ser campeão.
A palavra mote, também pode ser o impulso para que algo aconteça.
O início de algo. O motor de arranque (figurativo).


----------

